# Question: Trigger cleaning



## Khondker (Oct 1, 2017)

Watched some YouTube videos showed lighter fluid to clean gun trigger, is lighter fluid good to clean trigger?

I have been using air duster cleaning spray can to blow the trigger assembly, never used any gun cleaning solvent or oil to clean trigger.

I use Rem Oil spray to clean my guns. Can I use Rem Oil spray to clean trigger assembly?

Thanks a lot in advance for helping.



----


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Oct 2, 2017)

Get some brake/ carburetor cleaner spray and blast it clean then lightly oil it. That will do the job. Maybe a Q tip to get the easy to reach spots.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 2, 2017)

Lighter fluid works perfectly to clean a trigger and leaves a very slight film on the assembly..


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 2, 2017)

I soaked my Abolt trigger assembly in dawn dish detergent over night and washed out the soap real good. Then I laid it in the oven for a few minutes on warm to dry it real good then I sprayed good with rem oil


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 2, 2017)

jglenn said:


> Lighter fluid works perfectly to clean a trigger and leaves a very slight film on the assembly..



and that would probably be all most triggers need I think
oils attracts dust and dirt...films don't usually


----------



## jglenn (Oct 3, 2017)

Exactly

it doesn't gum up either


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 3, 2017)

Here are the instructions from the Timney Site


How do I clean my trigger?


Dip the trigger in white gas (Coleman Fuel), that will dissolve any varnish deposits on the trigger.  To lubricate it squirt a small amount of Ronson lighter fluid on the mechanism.

For the life of me I can't find the instructions that came with my Jewell...but very similar.


----------



## Will45 (Oct 3, 2017)

Been using lighter fluid for years.  Recommended by fellow hunters waaayyy up north.  Won't collect crud, and won't freeze up in cold temps.


----------

